# Knee injury - what to do?



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester's buddy Cabo (9 year old black lab) has injured his leg and his mom is looking for advice on how to keep him quiet. Any suggestions?

Here's the email I recieved:

_Hi all,
Cabo asked me to send this update to all of you. He just visited Felicia (his Vet). Apparently the problem is that he injured his knee. One too many tumbles after the frisbee, I expect. Felicia's recommendation was not to do surgery, but to see how it heals. (if he was younger, she said she would recommend the surgery). So he needs to rest it as much as possible, take the glucosamine and loose a few pounds. He is also on an anti-arthriitis med for the time being. 

So any suggestions for keeping Cabo laying down will be greatly_ _appreciated.  At least we're in the 'inside' time of year. _


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The only thing that comes to mind is the obvious crate time or maybe just a small room. Hope Jesters buddy heals quickly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Best thing we did when Robbie had knee surger was put his crate in the living room with us and keep him in it. Kongs with frozen fillings, let him shred stuffed toys as much as he wants to, any durable type chew toys with yummy flavor, stuffed bones, etc.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, bed rest means crate rest, or keep him on a very short leash when outside the crate.


----------

